# wabbits



## squirrelboy13 (Dec 29, 2006)

what is good for feeding rabbits.. i have corn for squirrels .chopped up carrots??


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

For srping, summer and early fall use apple or pear. They seem to love the stuff when it's a bit warmer out and there's no snow. When late October comes around use bread, just whole slices of wheat bread. I chuck the bread in my live traps untill the snow melts and the flower start blooming, then I switch to the apple or pear. They're accually not a huge fan of carrots unless they've got nothing but vegis to eat. Give 'em the sweet stuff and they'll be hooked, though!


----------

